# New cockatiel - very sleepy



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all, 

I bought a 3 month old very cute lutino yesterday, he's called Cheddar  I have another cockatiel, a 4 year old cinnamon female called Polly, who is staying with my parents until Cheddar has been quarantined.

Cheddar came from an aviary, so he seems really quite scared about being in a cage. I've just seen him eat though, which is good. I'm a bit worried as he seems to be very sleepy ever since we got him yesterday afternoon. He is always closing his eyes like he is drifting off to sleep, even when I am up close to the cage. Otherwise he seems to be healthy, he's not sitting on the bottom of the cage and his feathers are very clean, nostrils are clear, though droppings are slightly watery (as is to be expected I think?).

Just wondering what people think, is it normal for a new cockatiel to be very sleepy? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ah, I think I know what's going on. He's nervous right? One of my budgies will do this, but now less frequently. It's one of those, "out of sight, out of mind" ideas. He will stop doing this once he gets more familiar with everything


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

CaliTiels said:


> Ah, I think I know what's going on. He's nervous right? One of my budgies will do this, but now less frequently. It's one of those, "out of sight, out of mind" ideas. He will stop doing this once he gets more familiar with everything


Thanks  hopefully it's just that then and nothing to do with his health! I'm just so worried there is something wrong with him!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it is. I asked that one myself. Congratulations on your new cockatiel


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

is his feather puffed out? if so he could be sick. tell us how he is doing in a couple days please.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

His feathers aren't puffed out or anything. He doesn't look sleepy any more, he seems very healthy  he' s just still very scared!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It just takes time and patience. Is there something in particular that's scaring him? Dogs, sirens, etc? or is he just getting used to everything. If you don't already, try just sitting with him and reading out loud to him. Let him get used to you and your voice. He'll come around.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

sunnysmom said:


> It just takes time and patience. Is there something in particular that's scaring him? Dogs, sirens, etc? or is he just getting used to everything. If you don't already, try just sitting with him and reading out loud to him. Let him get used to you and your voice. He'll come around.


Well we've only had him a week and he came from an aviary so he's not used to people I guess, he's scared of my husband and I! Thanks for the advice, I'm sure he'll start to feel more comfortable with us soon


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

When I first got Fred he was a very sleepy bird. He was 6 months old at the time and only semi-tame. After a few days he got used to everything and was nice and active.


----------

